# Discussion, how to produce smoke ring in electric smokers?



## deltadude

Many of us electric smoker owners, are at a loss about how to produce a smoke ring when low & slow smoking whatever meat in our electric smoker.  I have read to use either a piece of lump charcoal or briquet, but so far no real success.

To kick off a discussion, here is a piece of science that may help guide us electric smoker owners to smoke ring nirvana.

The below article has been discussed and posted previously on SMF, this time I hope electric smokers dissect the same info and come up with some solutions that work.

Smoke Ring in Barbeque Meats
How to Get That Coveted Pink Ring With Your Cooking
by Joe Cordray

Slow cooked barbecue meats often exhibit a pink ring around the outside edge of the product. This pink ring may range from 1/8 inch to 1/2 inch thick. In beef the ring is a reddish-pink and in pork, chicken and turkey it is bright pink. This pink ring is often referred to as a "smoke ring" and is considered a prized attribute in many barbecue meats, especially barbecue beef briskets. Barbecue connoiseurs feel the presence of a smoke ring indicates the item was slow smoked for a long period of time. Occasionally consumers have mistakenly felt that the pink color of the smoke ring meant the meat was undercooked. To understand smoke ring formation you must first understand muscle pigment.

Myoglobin is the pigment that gives muscle its color. Beef muscle has more pigment than pork muscle thus beef has a darker color than pork. Chicken thighs have a darker color than chicken breast thus chicken thigh muscle has more muscle pigment (myoglobin) than chicken breast tissue. A greater myoglobin concentration yields a more intense color. When you first cut into a muscle you expose the muscle pigment in its native state, myoglobin. In the case of beef, myoglobin has a purplish-red color. After the myoglobin has been exposed to oxygen for a short time, it becomes oxygenated and oxymyoglobin is formed. Oxymyoglobin is the color we associate with fresh meat. The optimum fresh meat color in beef is bright cherry red and in pork bright grayish pink. If a cut of meat is held under refrigeration for several days, the myoglobin on the surface becomes oxidized. When oxymyoglobin is oxidized it becomes metmyoglobin. Metmyoglobin has a brown color and is associated with a piece of meat that has been cut for several days. When we produce cured products we also alter the state of the pigment myoglobin. Cured products are defined as products to which we add sodium nitrate and/or sodium nitrite during processing. Examples of cured products are ham, bacon, bologna and hotdogs. All of these products have a pink color, which is typical of cured products. When sodium nitrite is combined with meat the pigment myoglobin is converted to nitric oxide myoglobin which is a very dark red color. This state of the pigment myoglobin is not very stable. Upon heating, nitric oxide myoglobin is converted to nitrosylhemochrome, which is the typical pink color of cured meats.
When a smoke ring develops in barbecue meats it is not because smoke has penetrated and colored the muscle, but rather because gases in the smoke interact with the pigment myoglobin. Two phenomenon provide evidence that it is not the smoke itself that causes the smoke ring. First, it is possible to have a smoke ring develop in a product that has not been smoked and second, it is also possible to heavily smoke a product without smoke ring development.

Most barbecuers use either wood chips or logs to generate smoke when cooking. Wood contains large amounts of nitrogen (N). During burning the nitrogen in the logs combines with oxygen (O) in the air to form nitrogen dioxide (NO2). Nitrogen dioxide is highly water-soluble. The pink ring is created when NO2 is absorbed into the moist meat surface and reacts to form nitrous acid. The nitrous acid then diffuses inward creating a pink ring via the classic meat curing reaction of sodium nitrite. The end result is a "smoke ring" that has the pink color of cured meat. Smoke ring also frequently develops in smokehouses and cookers that are gas-fired because NO2 is a combustion by-product when natural gas or propane is burned.

Letâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s review the conditions that would help to contribute to the development of a smoke ring. Slow cooking and smoking over several hours. This allows time for the NO2 to be absorbed into and interact with the meat pigment.

Maintain the surface of the meat moist during smoking. NO2 is water-soluble so it absorbs more readily into a piece of meat that has a moist surface than one which has a dry surface. Meats that have been marinated tend to have a moister surface than non-marinated meats. There are also a couple of ways that you can help to maintain a higher humidity level in your cooker; 1. Do not open and close the cooker frequently. Each time you open it you allow moisture inside to escape. 2. Put a pan of water on your grill. Evaporation from the water will help increase humidity inside the cooker.

Generate smoke from the burning of wood chips or wood logs. Since NO2 is a by-product of incomplete combustion, green wood or wetted wood seems to enhance smoke ring development. Burning green wood or wetted wood also helps to increase the humidity level inside the cooker.
A high temperature flame is needed to create NO2 from nitrogen and oxygen. A smoldering fire without a flame does not produce as much NO2. Consequently, a cooker that uses indirect heat generated from the burning of wood typically will develop a pronounced smoke ring. Have fun cooking. A nice smoke ring can sure make a piece of barbecued meat look attractive.

About the Author:

Joe Cordray is the Meat Extension Spe******t at Iowa State Universityâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s nationally renowned Meat Lab, located in Ames, IA. He has been writing for The BBQer since Fall of 2001
1


----------



## flyin'illini

Check this thread out started by the same article:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...40270#poststop


----------



## daboys

Thanks Flyin'illini. I'm not crazy. Thought I had read this somewhere.


----------



## deltadude

Thanks, I did check it out, however there are no real suggestions for electric smokers.  I would like to see the written article broke down and applied to produce a smoke ring when smoking with electric smoker.  I would dive into it, except I'm exhausted and can't think real straight after 4 or 5 beers, still haven't been to bed yet... :)


----------



## teleburst

You can always "cheat", especially since you have the same Weber that I do:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=19912

Use the electric smoker to do the last part of the cooking. Use the Weber for the first half. The thing that worked for me was not to worry about keeping the Weber at temp. I just let it cool down twice, which extended the time it was under low temp (and smoke too). Plus, I continues to smoke it by throwing wood chips in the ECB in the beginning of the final cooking.


----------



## richtee

What I would suggest right outta gate for watt-burners is a water pan, and possibly venting to allow more flow. Yes, you'll go thru more wood, but my gut feeling tells me that's what's needed.


----------



## deltadude

Wood burning causes nitrogen dioxide > meat +NO2 > interact producing> nitrous acid which diffuses creating pink ring (oxymyoglobin).

My guess is the small amount of wood that electric smokers use isn't enough to cause the NO2 reaction with the meat.  In my smoker I have the vents open maximum always, so vent control won't do it.  If I increase the amount of wood then creosote results.  Electric smokers that have larger vent systems and can effectively burn enough wood without resulting in creosote should be able to generate the "smoke ring".

For those of us with electric smokers that only burn small quantities of wood chips, a possible solution may be to use sodium nitrites in our rubs, thus getting sort of a false smoke ring, but maybe the right combo may be enough to get a better reaction from the limited wood NO2.

Also keeping the meat moist helps the NO2 reaction with meat.  So wood / charcoal smokers who mop/spray their meat every hour most likely get a better smoke ring.  

Wood ash may also help to generate even additional NO2.  

I still haven't got any sleep, so I'm not sure this post even makes sense.


----------



## tbone2k

know what i found most interesting..

That there is a Meat Lab.??


----------



## ronp

I have been experimenting lately wth mesquite charcoal, and hickory lump on my MES.

Conclusion: My best flavor is with chips and chunks.

Seems like the charcoal and lump are very lacking in flavor.

Still no smoke ring of any significance.

I'll try something else and see.


----------



## deltadude

Ron,
Regarding lump/charcoal and smoke ring 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...4778&page=2#20


I'm off today, was going to experiment, but too tired to fool with it.  Going to use the kettle instead on some tri-tip.

As you have said before, the smoke ring is nice but, its all about results, meaning flavor and taste.  If your smoked food tastes great, and there is no smoke ring, who cares?  This is backyard cooking, not competition.

Having made that statement, in the interest of trying to solve the smoke ring issue with electric smokers, I still would like us electric smoker owners to continue the discussion until we can consistently produce a smoke ring in an electric smoker, since so many want to achieve the smoke ring.


----------



## davenh

I have pretty good results with charcoal briquettes in my MES. Last few used Kingsford, maybe 8 briquettes during the smoke. 4 to start and one every hour or so. I also like a nice deep smoky flavor, so I add small chunks every half hour. So there is a nice pile of wood and coals going in the box.

If you want the ring try adding more briquettes and use chunks. I think chunks give a more consistent and longer lasting smoke where chips might give a quick shorter burst of smoke. 

Couple of ring pics from the electric 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.


----------



## deltadude

That is some good looking Q, and you are successful getting a smoke ring with your method.  Fantastic!

I'm worried about creosote, what color is your smoke when you use 4 briquets and chunks.  How long before you add any more briquets?


----------



## davenh

DD...when dumping in a chunk in the beginning, the smoke color is normal, a little white-ish (not billowing) and settles down to a nice thin blue . Never had any creosote flavor with the food. I use larger chunks hatcheted down to around 1x1, 2"~3" long. I also like a nice deep smoky flavor so add wood more often than some.

I toss in 4 briquettes and a chunk while the unit warms up (about an hour). When I put in the meat I add another chunk and a briquette. After that I put another chunk every 30~40 mins and a briquette each hour. You might find the loader sometimes binds a little after dumping a chunk and briquette, I rotate it back and forth a little until it kind shoves everthing over and it spins free. You could also use a stick through the loader hole to move things aside and to clear the dump spot.

I think after the briquettes have burned down some, an ash layer builds up on the bottom of the wood tray, isolating it somewhat from the cycling action off the element. The charcoal kind of takes over as the heat to get the wood smoking. I think what you end up with is a nice pile of coals and embers which help give you the ring. I also notice my smoke is more consistant regardless whether the element is on or off.
.


----------



## txbigred

Well, if you want to cheat......just rub some Morton tender quick or sugar cure on the outside. Let stand a couple hours, rinse off and smoke normally.

Dave


----------



## buck wheezer

I did this fatty over the weekend over hickory chips in a KC Rival electric smoker/roaster (no water pan or anything like that). I need to get a better thermometer, but I cranked up the heat to between 250 and 300 (on the cute little knob labels they provided...). The resulting smoke ring (below) is better than past efforts at lower temps. Of course, this is also the first time I wrapped a fatty in BACON! so perhaps the combination of higher heat and added moisture of the fat contributed? I suppose the "scientific method" would suggest trying both separately--I'm willing to try.


----------



## txbigred

Or.... it could have been the cure in the bacon permeated into the fatty. That would be my guess. Either way, nice looking fatty!!

Dave

PS, I just noticed where you are from, I grew up in Northville.


----------



## norrell6

I do not have an electric smoker, but I do have a gas smoker and I get a smoke ring using it. I use large chunks of Hickory in the pan that came with the GOSM. I have heard some people mentioning no smoke rings, but never encountered it myself. Hope you get it figured out. But like a previous poster said, if it tastes good then that is all that matters.


----------



## deltadude

Thanks DaveNH, for sharing your process using wood chunks and briquets, it looks like a process that will produce the sought after smoke ring.

From your observation I agree the charcoal using 4 briquets result in pile of coal-embers, that seem to generate more heat and thus can produce NO2 nitrous dioxide.  This is obviously better than smoldering wood and the electric heat elements alone, which doesn't produce enough NO2 to cause a reaction with the meat's myoglobin > no reaction - no smoke ring.
---from the original article---
I seem to recall from reading somewhere that charcoal ash, and it's continued burning also releases NO2, I did a google and can't seem to find anything to support this.

Overall this is great, so chemical additives with sodium nitrite are not needed to produce a smoke ring in an electric smoker.  Smoke rings can naturally be produced with the addition of enough briquets/wood ratio.  And us lucky MES owners have DaveNH to thank for working out a ratio that works in an MES smoker.

For MES owners, it would be great to figure out minimum/maximum ratios.
What is the minimum amount of briquets to produce a ring.
What is the maximum amount of wood that won't produce creosote.
What is the maximum number of briquets before we get negative results.
etc....


----------



## low'n'slow

It takes your MES an hour to warm up? I don't think I've ever seen mine take anywhere near that long to reach temperature -- not even in winter.

Fellow MES users: Do you recommend warming up the smoker? I know Masterbuilt says there's no need to warm it up, so I've always just followed that.

I've got a bag of Hardcoals lump charcoal, so I'll give that a try for my next smoke: http://www.nakedwhiz.com/lumpdatabase/lumpbag73.htm


----------



## davenh

I preheat to 270 for an hour to make sure all the internal parts of the smoker have heated up. Even though the display says it's at temp, it probably takes a while before the mass of the internal parts are no longer heating up and making the heater work harder. Could mean less energy available to recover temp after tossing in the meat. Just my way 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Going by some earlier results posted by others, lump may not work as well as briquettes. Not sure why, could be something about the materials used to make them. It would be interesting to see how it works for you.


----------



## deltadude

Another thought on smoke ring production.
Ok it appears with the correct briquet/wood ratio, it is possible to produce a smoke ring in a MES or any electric smoker for that matter. But specific to the MES, I now boil my water for the water pan and put that in with the meat or about 15 minutes prior.  But now I'm wondering if that would be the correct procedure if trying to get a smoke ring with Dave's briquet/wood usage?
Heres the the thought, the smoke ring is produced when enough smoke/NO2 comes in contact with the moist meat and condenses, forming nitric acid. The acid dissolves on the moist meat surface and forms a nitrate ion (N03⁺). This nitrate then combines with the myoglobin forming a pink smoke ring.  Ok so the thought is the longer the meat stays cool, (*remember the magic time slot is the temp of meat put in cooker up to 140deg, that is when the smoke ring is formed), the longer the meat stays under 140 the better chance of a decent smoke ring.  Provided enough heat to cause the NO2 release from the burning wood.  Therefore pre-boiling water for the MES may be the wrong procedure.  Cold water in the cooker lengths the magic time slot, and thus a better chance at a nice smoke ring.  In addition keeping meat at fridge temp until right before going in the MES would also work. 

I have mentioned on two previous rib cooks, 1st with 6 racks, 2nd with 10 racks, I didn't pre-boil water.  I had a difficult time getting the MES up to temp 225 and it took longer to cook by 2 hours +.  However the ribs were excellent.  Pre-boiling got the MES up to temp quick by comparison.  So maybe I live with longer cook times and hopefully achieve a nice pronounced smoke ring.

Also I am curious, if the advice was to get briquets to "hot" burning before adding to a charcoal cooker, especially when adding briquets, due to residue in the binding chemicals maybe affecting taste/flavor of meat, is the advice different now?
Personally before the internet I added hundred of briquets to smokes, turkey and chicken cooks, to smoking fish, etc, using the weber kettle.  No one ever complained about any peculiar taste/flavor.


----------



## richoso1

What Richtee said.


----------



## davenh

I add boiling water to the pan and get no off taste from adding new charcoal. Keep your setup and toss in some briquettes 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.


----------



## low'n'slow

I'm enjoying this thread and I plan to test out some lump charcoal soon. A few questions come to mind, though:

Would I need more than a couple of unlit lump charcoal pieces, along with a couple of small chunks of wood, to start off with?
Is it better to start with the lumps and the chunks in the smokebox as the unit heats up, or add it after its at temp?
Is it better to add the meat right away, or wait until the first sign of smoke?


----------



## davenh

While heating it up, I'd toss in what amounts to a small handful and let it get going along with a small chunk. After an hour or so of warming at a higher temp, re-adjust to your cooking temp, toss in the meat, add another piece of lump (if they are big then you can break it in half, looking for something the size of a briquette) along with another chunk. Then a small wood chunk every 30 min, piece of charcoal every 60 min (every other time you add wood). If you like less smoky flavor you may want to go longer with the wood, but keep the same charcoal schedule. 

This works for me, but it nothing very scientific 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. I haven't tried any other variations because the results were great, but I'm sure there are many ways to make this work. 

I also think a side benefit to using the charcoal in the MES is the heater gets some help (charcoal and wood embers add heat to the chamber) and doesn't work so hard (less cycling). Maybe helps it last a little longer 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. I've been doing this for a while and don't see any problems with the wood tray or loader holding up to the burning coals.

Be sure to let us know how the lump works.


----------



## reichl

Wow.  Thanks a lot DaveNH!  I wish I would have read this before I smoked a brisket last night... so you had no problems with the temp?  I would think it would be more consistent.  I am definately going to try this the next time a smoke a brisket.  What kind of briquettes do you use?


----------



## farnsworth

Likewise, I'd read this thread back a few months ago and get a nice smoke ring when I add either some lump charcoal or a couple of briquettes.

I appreciate the tip!


----------



## benjaminr

Mine made smoke rings today... I wasnt aware there were issues with not having rings.

smoker


proof of rings. no charcoal or anything, just wood hickory wood chips


----------



## zapper

Been awhile since I posted pics but here are some old ones I have on hand. Nothing special, Hickory chips/chunks and my trusty ole Brinkman electric. 


I have to admit that the smoke ring is not the test of the Que for me and really not that important. Now taste, juicyness(SP) and a good texture are what are important to me. A blind man couldn't care less about color, but taste, now we are talking!


I think that I have noticed that the darker the smoke ring, the dryer the finished meat. Maybe I am wrong and I am wrong alot, but I suspect extended cooking times or high temps dry out the meat or over cook it to the point that it looses moisture quicker after comming out of the cooker.


I remember reading this thread awhile back and thought that it was way too far over my head. Yep, still is


----------



## reichl

for anyone who uses this method with the MES have you had a problem with the wood tray starting to deform?  I have used charcoal in 4 or 5 smokes now and I can see right where the coals have been.  I dont think that tray was ment to support the heat that coals give off.  Also Ben that smoke ring was caused by the cure on the bacon wrap you used, if you dont use a cure or charcoal you wont get a smokering.


----------



## benjaminr

Hmm interesting point with the cures...

And im not a pro at smoking but Im pretty good with metals and I cant imagine the little trays being able to stand up to charcoal in them, I could very easily see them warping and would never consider using it in mine for that reason.


----------



## ewetho

So the long and short of this is

Low and Slow

+

Smoke (Flavored by wood of choice)

+

Happy Gas (NO2)

=

Happy Smoker with Q-Porn


----------



## raquette

Kingsford charcoal actually has sodium nitrite in their blend, that would drive a reaction to form a smoke ring!


----------



## daveomak

Raquette said:


> Kingsford charcoal actually has sodium nitrite in their blend, that would drive a reaction to form a smoke ring!


Raquette, evening....  If that is the real deal, where did you hear it ????  The secret is out now !!!!!  Dave


----------



## raquette

Read about it on the weber forums and verified by googling "kingsford charcoal ingredients". Several people have shared the response from the kingsford company, along with why they use each in their briquettes..


----------



## alblancher

Amazing the things I learn reading this forum!


----------



## smokingron

Usually, with my MES, I have some room left in the smoker or at least enough for a small smoke box.  I throw a couple of briquettes in the smoke box on a rack and then use whatever type of wood chips I choose in the firebox down below.  It's not overkill in flavor and produces a beautiful smoke ring.  I also add the water in the smoker as I preheat for 30 minutes.  Hope this helps.


----------



## breezeby

Has anyone tried this on a a char broil electric smoker?


----------



## heymirth

This is a great article
http://playingwithfireandsmoke.blogspot.com/1996/03/smoke-rings.html?m=1


----------



## travisty

Just commenting to remember this article. Lots of helpful info


----------



## khnry

heymirth said:


> This is a great article
> http://playingwithfireandsmoke.blogspot.com/1996/03/smoke-rings.html?m=1


pretty interesting


----------



## chef jimmyj

Smoke Ring is like Make-up on your Grandma! Adds a little color but makes no difference to how Great a Lady she already is!...JJ


----------



## travisty

So I've tried the briquette in the chip pan trick a few times now, including on 2 racks of ribs and a brisket last week, and had no luck in the MES. Yeah I get it does nothing for the meat, but it is pretty and people like to see it. 
Anyway I also did a Fatty after the other stuff was done with no briquette and I did get the ring, as others have speculated I think it is due to the nitrites in the cured bacon boosting the chemical reaction with the myoglobin. I would say that is why fatties usually have smoke rings in electrics.


----------



## chef jimmyj

You nailed it exactly. The Cure in the Bacon reacts with the sausage. As a student chef, I ran a Luncheon with a German theme, Rouladen, Spaetzle, Braised Red Cabbage. The Beef rolls were filled with Bacon, Onion Mustard and a Pickle spear. Browned and Braised for HOURS!. I still had a few people call me over to ask if the beef was cooked through because they were Pink in the center. You cound cut it with a fork...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...JJ


----------



## jjlnyc

Ditto!


----------



## smoketrailsteve

Just re-visiting this article as its got some great information. I am having a tough time getting a smoke ring in my MES without using charcoal.


----------



## bbqwillie

SmokeTrailsteve said:


> Just re-visiting this article as its got some great information. I am having a tough time getting a smoke ring in my MES without using charcoal.


And you won't get a smoke ring without the charcoal (unless you cheat with some Tenderquick). You need Nitrogen and heat to get the desired reaction to form the smoke ring. Briquettes are the easiest way (and the best source) to get Nitrogen into your electric cook.

I take 4 to 5 briquettes and put them in a cloth bag and bash them against the concrete walkway. Then I mix all the little tiny chips with the pellets and load that mix in my A-maZe-N and fire it up. As long as the pellets are burning so are the charcoal bits. When the charcoal bits are burning I'm making Nitrogen.

Start your meat when it's cold, right out of the fridge, straight to the cooker.


----------



## megabrisket

This is a great post I've been reading. I'm going to try the briquettes with some hickory pellets. I'm not worried about a smoke ring as much as smoke quality. I have a hard time getting that thin blue smoke with my MES. Last time I smoked the smoke was okay but not how I wanted. After I took the meat out I cranked it up to max 275 to burn off the excess and looked out a few minutes later to nice blue smoke lol. Slightly off topic but anyone with an MES have advice on getting better smoke quality at a lower temp? I've read that pellets really help and I've got some, just haven't had a chance to try them out yet.


----------



## Rings Я Us

megabrisket said:


> This is a great post I've been reading. I'm going to try the briquettes with some hickory pellets. I'm not worried about a smoke ring as much as smoke quality. I have a hard time getting that thin blue smoke with my MES. Last time I smoked the smoke was okay but not how I wanted. After I took the meat out I cranked it up to max 275 to burn off the excess and looked out a few minutes later to nice blue smoke lol. Slightly off topic but anyone with an MES have advice on getting better smoke quality at a lower temp? I've read that pellets really help and I've got some, just haven't had a chance to try them out yet.



https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/smoke-ring-using-masterbuilt-electric-pic-heavy.272259/

:cool:


----------



## tallbm

megabrisket said:


> This is a great post I've been reading. I'm going to try the briquettes with some hickory pellets. I'm not worried about a smoke ring as much as smoke quality. I have a hard time getting that thin blue smoke with my MES. Last time I smoked the smoke was okay but not how I wanted. After I took the meat out I cranked it up to max 275 to burn off the excess and looked out a few minutes later to nice blue smoke lol. Slightly off topic but anyone with an MES have advice on getting better smoke quality at a lower temp? I've read that pellets really help and I've got some, just haven't had a chance to try them out yet.



Hi there and welcome!

There is a device called the A-Maze-N Pellet Smoker (AMNPS).  It is basically a tray made of perferated metal built with a 3 row "maze" design.  You full the rows up with wood pellets as much or as little as you want and light the end and let it burn for 10 minutes.  Blow it out and the pellets instantly produce perfect Thin Blue Smoke (TBS).
The pellets will continue to burn down the row in a maze/snake like fashion for like 9+ hours so you don't have to mess with adding wood.

Almost every MES owner on here uses the AMNPS.  Some put it inside their MES to generate smoke others built a Mailbox Modification that hooks into the chip loader hole and you put the AMNPS into that and the smoke is funneled into the MES.

My suggestion is to get you an AMNPS tray and start using pellets you will have perfect smoke every time no matter the smoker temperature :)


----------



## zwiller

Anyone have any pics of finished product using the AMNPS and charcoal?  Also, when cheating with cure, is the flavor impacted much or minor?  Aaron Franklin makes it a point to talk smoke ring in his book and say it doesn't happen often for him.  Regardless, I think it looks cool.


----------



## indaswamp

FWIW, one of the ingredients in charcoal briquettes is nitrates, which when burned create nitrous oxide gas and that gas is responsible for smoke ring formation....


----------



## zwiller

Sprinkle a loaded AMNPS tray with pink salt?


----------



## indaswamp

Dunno...I've never tried it....


----------



## zwiller

Honestly, I am shocked that I am even looking into this.  A year ago I could barely get stable temps yet alone TBS. 

Just learned there are charcoal pellets.  Should be fun fooling around and trying things.  I think I will start and try and fake it.  Sprinkle TQ on meat, wait 10-20m, then rinse off.


----------



## SonnyE

indaswamp said:


> FWIW, one of the ingredients in charcoal briquettes is nitrates, which when burned create nitrous oxide gas and that gas is responsible for smoke ring formation....



I sometimes get smoke ring formation in my underpants...
Am I snorting too much nitrous oxide at the Dentist??? :confused::eek::oops:o_O

I smoke for taste primarily.
Anything else is banana pie.


----------



## tallbm

zwiller said:


> Honestly, I am shocked that I am even looking into this.  A year ago I could barely get stable temps yet alone TBS.
> 
> Just learned there are charcoal pellets.  Should be fun fooling around and trying things.  I think I will start and try and fake it.  Sprinkle TQ on meat, wait 10-20m, then rinse off.



Lumberjack has their CharBlend option which I think is a combo of Hickory and Charcoal.  That would be interesting to try :)


----------



## dr k

The BBQ'ers Delight Jack Daniels charcoal pellets is the Sugar Maple mellowing charcoal they drip the whiskey through and is blended with a little Oak.  Maybe from the barrels the whiskey is aged in.  I like the charcoal flavor which is light in flavor and lightens other pellets flavor.   It's super easy to light.  I fill the AMNPS half with this then any other flavor pellet on top or all Jack Daniels pellets. I do like regular charcoal briquette flavor and put them in close proximity to the open heating element.  This will produce enough heat to affect the MES stock sensor so I will try lining up six in a row and have them touching to more less burn one at a time.  I believe Foamheart did this to get a smoke ring.  I have gotten a ring but did it more for flavor profile.


----------



## megabrisket

So I tried a version of the charcoal and pellets in my MES 30 this weekend and got a pretty nice smoke ring on my ribs and they tasted great. I don't have a AMNPS yet so I broke a charcoal briquette with a hammer and and used hickory pellets. When I'd add pellets to my smoker I'd add a small handful and one or two small pieces of charcoal every 30-45 min. For the first 4-5 min after adding each round the initial smoke would be white, not terribly dirty, just mostly white. Then it would clear up to a nice TBS for the rest of the 30-45 min. They tasted awesome, not overly smokey, and I got a smoke ring. I was stoked! I'll re-post the pics here so you don't have to go looking for the other thread :P The smoke ring isn't super dark but it's def there, and it showed up better in real life than on the camera too. When I get an AMNPS, I'll probably try filling it with pellets and mixing in bits of charcoal.


----------



## tallbm

Great feedback guys.
Now I just need to get my hands on the Lumberjack charblend and see if it produces a smoke ring.  I may have to wait for a month or 2 though, lots of things going on at the moment to where I can't even smoke meat much less get a new pellet to experiment with.


----------

